# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Anetaret qe simpatizoni  me shume...

## mia@

Meqe jane hapur dy sondazhe ku kryesisht perfshihen anetaret e rinj po hap nje sondazh per anetaret me aktiv, por qe kane dhe njefare kohe ne forum.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

E meriton dea !!

----------


## mia@

Ju lutem moderatoreve ti fshijne dy temat e tjera te ngjashme , qe u hapen pa dashje.
Thnx. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Meqe jane hapur dy sondazhe ku kryesisht perfshihen anetaret e rinj po hap nje sondazh per anetaret me aktiv, por qe kane dhe njefare kohe ne forum.


ku nuk eshte sondazh.

eshte me te futme.

un i kam te gjithe te preferum.

----------


## mia@

> ku nuk eshte sondazh.
> 
> eshte me te futme.
> 
> un i kam te gjithe te preferum.


Zgjidh nje se nuk te del lol ke zgjodhe. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

brari dhe xhuxh-ua, ky i fundit meqe eshte tifoz i juves.

shume femra ne ate liste. 

i dont like feminist movements :P

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Idhulli im eshte Perla,e kam ber Fan dhe ne F/b,jo me ketu*

----------


## mia@

> brari dhe xhuxh-ua, ky i fundit meqe eshte tifoz i juves.
> 
> shume femra ne ate liste. 
> 
> i dont like feminist movements :P


Kene dy listat e meparshme me shume meshkuj lol. Kam bere nje balancim. :arushi:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Pershendetje antar te simpatizuar !!

----------


## e panjohura

> brari dhe xhuxh-ua, ky i fundit meqe eshte tifoz i juves.
> 
> shume femra ne ate liste. 
> 
> i dont like feminist movements :P


*
XHELOZI-ani cka qe ka femra?!*

----------


## Izadora

Te gjithe jane unik ne llojin e vet.


zgjodha njonen ,ate grifsha 5    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Kam lene disa anetare qe vertet kam simpati para disa te tjereve. Por duhet te dilja pertej preferencave te mia. Te me falin disa qe vertet e meritonin te ishin aty per mua. Si p.sh kjo lart :ngerdheshje: 
P.S Ka mundesi moderatoret ta korrigjojne cik gabimin te titulli. Nje lapsus i vogel.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## martini1984

Votova kundra Brarit,piken ai e mori nga mua.gabimisht.
Te tjeret jane unik apo njelloj(Izadora)

----------


## xfiles

votoj per Edir, 

do kishte qene mire te kishim mundesi te shprehnim me shume se nje preference.

----------


## Dar_di

Te gjithe ata qe jane perfshire ne sondazh, por edhe ata qe jane harruar pa dashje te perfshihen aty, mirepo vota ime ishte per DI_ANA.

----------


## Izadora

> Votova kundra Brarit,piken ai e mori nga mua.gabimisht.
> Te tjeret jane unik apo njelloj(Izadora)


Unik mer  

Cdo njeri ka vecantin e vet, njeri eshte nevrik  :ngerdheshje: , tjetri kalo deg me deg ,njona vdes me u gric hahahaha   etj.  etj. 

Me te vertet ka larmi karakteresh.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

do ishte mire sikur te votoje me shume se nje person aty, jan disa ne list qe simpatizoj ^_^

----------


## Meriamun

Nuk njoh asnjerin prej ketyre dhe nuk kam simpati per njeri

----------


## mia@

> Nuk njoh asnjerin prej ketyre dhe nuk kam simpati per njeri


Mos ke hyre ne forum te gabuar. :arushi:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Dea meriton ende vota more !!

----------

